
Happy Anniversary, Amazon-Whole Foods. What's Changed? - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-11/amazon-whole-foods-anniversary-walmart-kroger-lead-reaction
======
oprah2018
It seems like the prices are lower so I go there more often now.

